# A Sincere Thank You to All....



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm saying this in a new thread in hopes all will read it. I know sometimes people don't go back and read comments after they have read them.

I thank all of you for your lovely comments on my painting, Beauty, End to End, donated for the AMA Rescue Auction. My reward for donating is the proceeds for this very worthy cause. Another reward is receiving comments such as yours on my work. It's that kind of inspiration that keeps the creative juices flowing.

I also thank all who bid on the painting, you may not have won it, but you played a big part in increasing the proceeds benefiting these little dogs. Lynn, I especially thank you, I know you really wanted the painting (I did create it to go with the other you won last year, as requested). You really helped get that figure up to a fabulous, unexpected total.

I also express my appreciation to Edie, a great lady to work with in the formulation of plans for this auction.

Many thanks to all.......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- the painting is gorgeous (as is everything I have from you). You're beyond talented and I adore your work. 

I'm so happy that the painting brought such a huge amount to help our little rescue fluffs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU are thanking US? No way, dear Claire, you are the person who deserves all the credit here. Your painting is so beautiful that everyone in the room wanted it. It was a HUGE donation to AMA rescue.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn....I know you gave it a big effort and I appreciate that. You certainly helped raise a great amount for these little deserving babies. Save those pennies because I already have an idea for next year's painting and it will be hard to pass up (provided I do a good job!)


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> YOU are thanking US? No way, dear Claire, you are the person who deserves all the credit here. Your painting is so beautiful that everyone in the room wanted it. It was a HUGE donation to AMA rescue.:wub::wub::wub:


Sylvia, you are so sweet but I look at it as a combined effort. Without bids, it would be a waste of time. It takes those bids to make it worthwhile and that's where you guys have a big part in the success or failure. It's a win-win, the babies get funds for help with a donation, and the donor gets a nice item. I love being able to help raise funds for this cause.
Thank you Sylvia, it's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The painting was absolutely stunning!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there a photo of the painting? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Is there a photo of the painting? I'd love to see it.


 
Sure Elisabeth, here it is:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will say it again Claire---it really is so full of movement---amazingly so! I love it!
I am happy for the new owner, and for all the good that it precipitated, yet to come. 
Art is such a strong gift and you use it so well. Bless you Claire!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's beautiful and it would have been fun to witness the bidding. And WOW about this generous contribution resulting in such a huge benefit for the rescues. i agree "win-win".


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Sure Elisabeth, here it is:


Oh Claire, it is gorgeous! :faint: How lucky for its new owner! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire, Your talent is mindboggling!!!!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire - as always, your artwork was stunning. :wub::wub: You never cease to amaze me. You know I'm such a fan. If it wasn't for my $7000 knee I would have been biding. :thumbsup:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

The painting is absolutely stunning!!!

Claire you are extremely talented and have captured the essence of a Maltese in this painting!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW....you guys are terrific, all the compliments.....you sure know how to make a girl feel good!

I thank all of you for your kind words - that's what inspires me to keep doing what I do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I may never own another Claire painting...but I've got the painted wallet I won in the raffle a year or so ago....and I use it every single day...and it's just as nice as the day I got it!!

I feel blessed. Thanks Claire!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I may never own another Claire painting...but I've got the painted wallet I won in the raffle a year or so ago....and I use it every single day...and it's just as nice as the day I got it!!
> 
> I feel blessed. Thanks Claire!!


Pat, I'm just so glad you USE it!!!! They are meant to be used. I don't work hard to paint them just right to have them end up in a closet somewhere - what's the fun in that??

Thanks for mentioning that it looks just as good now as when it was new. I've been carrying the same little hand painted purse with Mimi on it for about 3+ years now and it still looks like new!! That's because I coat the embellishment to protect it.

I only had one person bring her painted tote to me, paint had cracked. Since I stand behind everything I paint, I told her I'd fix it. I repainted that entire embellishment; returned it to her with the polite suggestion she not load it with everything but the kitchen sink. That's what caused the paint to crack - she had it stuffed beyond full!

BTW, I don't get that amount for my paintings that the auction brought in....trust me! My paintings are very affordable............maybe some day, as my son says, 'when you're gone!!!' I only paint one original, I don't repeat it.

Thanks Pat....come back when it wears out....or for anything else...


----------

